# The Bureau: XCOM Declassified



## bigduo209 (May 13, 2013)

Don't know if there's an existing thread for this game (didn't find one), so here's one.



*Screenshots*




*Spoiler*: __ 










*The Evolution of The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified Dev Commentary*
[YOUTUBE]IoFtIB6lO7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2013)

Not sure how to feel about this yet...

Edit: Giant Bomb convinced me. This is nice.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 3, 2013)

So is this like L.A. Noir but with aliens?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2013)

This is literally nothing like LA Noire. You're not gathering clues or interviewing people, you're shooting aliens in the face.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2013)

Watched GB's Quicklook EX. Seemed alright enough.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks pretty lame, but I am a loyal fanboy of the original series and its concept, so I'm probably being blind.

I'll give it a shot if the reviews are good.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 4, 2013)

If the great XCOM: Enemy Unknown hadn't come out somewhat recently, I would've complained about it being real-time instead of turn-based and childishly demanded that they stuck to the roots of the series. 

However, with Enemy Unknown holding up nicely and feeling like "real XCOM", I don't see why I should care about this at all - the exact same thing but with a different camera and pacing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 17, 2013)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified - "Last Defence" Trailer*


----------

